# Vorsicht. AGB-Änderung bei ClickandBuy



## Spiball (23 Oktober 2009)

Hallo,
ich möchte hier auf die AGB-Änderung bei ClickandBuy aufmerksam machen. Inaktivität bestraft das Unternehmen in Zukunft mit Zusatzkosten von einem Euro pro Monat. Dabei wird das Ganze als  "Optimierung der AGB" verschleiert. Für mich eindeutig Abzocke.

Und es geht noch weiter: Ich hab jetzt schon mehrfach meine Mitgliedschaft gekündigt. Allerdings ist ClickandBuy nicht in der Lage, eine Bestätigung innerhalb von zwei Wochen zu verschicken.

Ich bin schon seit 12 Jahren im Internet unterwegs. Aber was da so in den letzten 2-3 Jahren abgeht, kann einfach nicht sein! Da müssen Gesetze her, damit solche Versuche bestraft werden!!!


----------



## Reducal (24 Oktober 2009)

*AW: Vorsicht. AGB-Änderung bei ClickandBuy*



Spiball schrieb:


> Inaktivität bestraft das Unternehmen in Zukunft mit Zusatzkosten von einem Euro pro Monat.


Aus dem Stehgreif heraus würde ich das eher als Kontoführungsgebühren bezeichnen und bei Aktivität bekommt man eben den € erlasen. Niemand zwingt den gewandten Internetnutzer sich dem (durchaus risikobehafteten) Zahlungssystem der Kölner zu bedienen. Da muss man mMn eben auch mal auf ein Angebot verzichten können, wenn kein alterenatives System zur Verfügung steht.

Ich persönlich zahle ausschließlich per Lastschrift oder Kreditkarte und in geringfügigen Einzelfällen auch mal per Vorkasse. Selbst PayPal und T-Pay haben ja zwischenzeitlich anscheinend den Teufel gesehen und deshalb nehme ich an diesen Systemen schon lange nicht mehr teil. Click2Pay, ClickandBuy und wie die so alle heißen, sind nur Nischensysteme - wüsste nicht, wer die wirklich braucht.


----------



## Spiball (24 Oktober 2009)

*AW: Vorsicht. AGB-Änderung bei ClickandBuy*

Nach 2 Wochen habe ich jetzt eine Bestätigung bekommen:



> ---------------------------------------
> Sehr geehrter Herr X,
> 
> vielen Dank für Ihre eMail und Ihr Interesse an ClickandBuy.
> ...



:wall:


----------



## Reducal (24 Oktober 2009)

*AW: Vorsicht. AGB-Änderung bei ClickandBuy*

Na das ist doch mal was, oder? Die klären dich sogar über laufende Abos auf und das finde ich jetzt mal echt nicht schlecht.


----------



## Spiball (24 Oktober 2009)

*AW: Vorsicht. AGB-Änderung bei ClickandBuy*

So langsam platzt mir der Kragen! Die Personen hinter ClickandBuy gehören meiner Meinung nach alle in den Knast!


----------



## Reducal (24 Oktober 2009)

*AW: Vorsicht. AGB-Änderung bei ClickandBuy*

:abgelehnt:


----------



## Spiball (24 Oktober 2009)

*AW: Vorsicht. AGB-Änderung bei ClickandBuy*

Solche Methoden haben nur Erfolg, weil es so Leute wie Reducal gibt, die nicht einmal einfache Zusammenhänge kapieren.
Naja, laß dich ruhig weiter verarschen Reducal. Irgendwann kommst selbst auch du dahinter...


----------



## Nebelwolf ✟ (3 Dezember 2009)

*ClickandBuy bespitzelt Kunden*

Hallo zusammen,

heute hat mir ClickandBuy seine neuen AGB per eMail zugeschickt. Interessant ist in der eMail folgende Zeile:





> img src=3D"http://rdir.de/g.html?uid=3Dxx.xxxx.xxxxb.0.= xxxxxxxxxx" alt=3D"" border=3D"0" height=3D"1" width=3D"1"


 Eine kleine Wanze mit deren Hilfe kontrolliert wird ob der Kunde die AGB-Änderung gesehen hat. Ein Trick von dem normale Nutzer nichts wissen, aber später leicht eingeschüchtert werden können.

Nebelwolf


----------



## Unregistriert (5 Dezember 2009)

*AW: Vorsicht. AGB-Änderung bei ClickandBuy*

Die Gebühr wird doch nur erhoben, wenn man ein Jahr lang inaktiv war (also keine Kontobewegung) und gleichzeitig ein Guthaben auf dem Konto ist...
Wenn schon, dann richtig zitieren und nicht die Hälfte weglassen...

---------- Artikel hinzugefügt um 00:06:41 ---------- Zeit des vorhergehenden Artikels: 00:03:44 ----------

Nachtrag:
Trotzdem halte ich von Clickandbuy auch nicht viel, hatte mit denen auch schon Zoff...


----------



## GlobalBeam (6 Juni 2011)

*AW: Vorsicht. AGB-Änderung bei ClickandBuy*

Merkwürdige Form der Kundenbindung, insbesondere die 15,00 Euro Ausbuchungsgebühr.

Die Kontoführungsgebühr halte ich für rechtlich äusserst fragwürdig, da C&B keine Bankerlaubnis hat.


----------



## Reducal (6 Juni 2011)

*AW: Vorsicht. AGB-Änderung bei ClickandBuy*

Vielleicht ist "Gebühr" etwas ungünstig gemeint und es soll "Aufwandentschädigung" heißen? Aber weiß schon ein britisches Unternehmen über deutsches Recht (auch wenn es eine 100%ige Tochter der Deutschen Telekom AG ist!)



			
				Wikipedia schrieb:
			
		

> Eine *Gebühr* (veraltet: _Gebührnis_) ist eine Abgabe, die für verschiedene behördliche Tätigkeiten erhoben wird, oder ein _Entgelt_, das gesetzlich geregelt ist, z. B. _Praxisgebühr_. Im Sprachgebrauch wird der Begriff auch häufig für privatwirtschaftliche _Entgelte_ verwendet, insbesondere bei ehemals staatlichen Leistungen (_Telefongebühren_).


Gebühr ? Wikipedia


----------



## GlobalBeam (7 Juni 2011)

*AW: Vorsicht. AGB-Änderung bei ClickandBuy*

Aufwandsentschädigung für was? Dafür dass alles automatisch via EDV abgewickelt wird? Unklar ist auch noch, was diese bis zu 15,00 Euro Ausbuchungsgebühr sollen. Das bedeutet für den Kunden, dass er diesen Betrag zahlen muss, sobald er seinen CnB Account kündigt.


----------



## Moritz30 (6 September 2011)

Hatte in letzter Zeit auch Probleme mit CnB. Hab eine Abbuchung storniert, weil diese fehlerhaft war. Nun soll ich 15€ Mahngebühren bezahlen für deren Fehler. Mal davon abgesehen, die Gebühr für eine fehlgeschlagene Abbuchung ist ja der Hammer.


----------



## samson&delilah (25 September 2011)

Kann nochmal jemand den Text der AGB-Änderungen posten.
Habe dummerweise die Mail von CB gelöscht ?
Danke


----------



## Reducal (25 September 2011)

Die aktuellen AGB kannst du hier runter laden: http://clickandbuy.com/DE_de/agb.html Wenn Fragen zur Änderung alter Bedingungen bestehen, kann man sicher auch den Support bemühen.


----------



## samson&delilah (26 September 2011)

Wo ich die aktuellen AGBs finde weiß ich schon,
suche aber NUR die Änderungen aus der Email. Vielleicht hat noch jemand diesen Text und 
kann ihn hier posten.

Danke


----------



## Reducal (26 September 2011)

samson&delilah schrieb:


> ...suche aber NUR die Änderungen aus der Email.


Meinte ich schon, lass dir die eMail doch einfach vom Support noch einmal schicken! ClickandBuy ist eine 100%ige Tochter der Telekom, die machen so was (wollen doch seriös sein).


----------

